# War Of The Worlds



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Went to see it at the weekend, not bad, great special effects, last 2 mins are a bit cheesy though..


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Kind of a weak story, but what could you do with the source material? Did you catch the nice vintage Omega chrono Tom wore? The fog horn sound of the tripods was cool.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I must be getting old...no, let me re-phrase that...I must be old.









I have the original double CD-ROM of Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of War of the Worlds. The one with Richard Burton, David Essex, Justin Hayward, Phil Lynott etc









I think it was first published on LP in 1978, not sure when it first appeard on CD, but I've had my copy at least since 1988.

Does the new film use any of the above?


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Not bad movie, especially after "the hitchhikers guide.." movie, which was a total disappointment for me (except building Earth II







). The tripods were superb. I think, this movie is a very good adaptation of the original story.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I must be getting old...no, let me re-phrase that...I must be old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too Paul, had it on vinyl all those years ago and got the cd some 10 years ago at least.

No I don't think any of the music is used in the new film.

I remember reading the book as a kid, it's what got me into Si Fi


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great record, some superb tracks, trouble is although I really enjoy the dialogue I can`t hear it too often









I must make up a CD compulation of my favourite songs sometime


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Did you catch the nice vintage Omega chrono Tom wore? The fog horn sound of the tripods was cool.


I did catch the Chrono, shame it was affected by the EMP when it shouldnt have been


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...seen it cool effects ...nice watch !,

...little let down that it was not quite same story told as in the album .....bit too much of Tom cruise babysitting right through whole film......and Where was the rest of the world in it? just the yanks again !!..then the end.... dont want to spoil it if you have not seen it but the family comeing out of the front door of their house at the end looking like they had been woken up by a little noise outside was a bit pants....good on the whole tho well worth seeing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> dont want to spoil it if you have not seen it but the family comeing out of the front door of their house at the end looking like they had been woken up by a little noise outside was a bit pant


Yep thats the bit which was 'big elasticated pants'


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know if you can get the 1938 Welles radio version? It's advertised on Amazon (UK) but not actually available to order.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....I have seen many available on ebay ,..does sound interesting, ...I think I would like to hear the play that people thought was a real invasion !!


----------

